# الاوكسيد الآزوتي او ثاني اوكسيد النيتروجين او الغاز المضحك



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

مرحبا 
حسب ما طلع معي انه 
غاز المضحك = الغاز الآزوتي = ثاني اوكسيد النيتروجين
ورح اشرح شوي من ما فهمت 

أوكسيد الآزوتي 
Nitrous oxide
N2O

الصيغة المفصلة : N2O

1- التسمية العامة :
الدستور البريطاني : Nitrous oxide
الدستور الأوروبي : Nitrogenial oxidum
الدستور الأمريكي : Nitrous oxide
2- الأسماء المرادفة :
Dinitrogen monoxide ; E942 ; laughing gas ; nitrogen monoxide.
3- التسمية الكيميائية و مواصفات كيميائية مساعدة :
Dinitrogen oxide [1002-97-2]
4- الاستخدام الصيدلاني :
1) عامل دافع للرذاذات .
2) مركب يُستفاد منه في المداواة .
عامل دافع للرذاذات و هو مشابه لغاز الآزوت ?ي هذا المجال .
مركب يُستفاد منه في المداواة : يُستخدم كمخدّر عام استنشاقي أثناء العمليات الجراحية و يتميز هذا الغاز بخواصه المسكنة للألم القوية ، إلا أنه يسبب ارتخاءاً ضعيفاً في العضلات الهيكلية ، هذا و يجب الانتباه إلى أن هذا الغاز يُعطى دوماً ممزوجاً مع الأكسجين لأنه إذا استخدم بمفرده فإنه سوف يسبب نقصاً في الأكسجين الواصل إلى أنسجة الجسم Hypoxic .
5- التأثير على صحة الجسم :
إن غاز النيتروز أو أكسيد الآزوت يُستخدم في الطب كمخدر عام و مسكن ألم ، و بالتالي فإن التأثيرات الجانبية لغاز النيتروز تحدث لدى استخدامه في التخدير بكميات كبيرة و ليس لدى استخدامه كسواغ excipient و من أهم مضاعفات استنشاق الغاز الضاحك ( غاز N2O هو حدوث نقص أكسجين عند المريض Hypoxia .
و يسبب الإعطاء المتكرر لغاز النيتروز تأثيرات ضارة بالصحة و هو سريع الامتصاص لدى تناوله بالاستنشاق .
مع أن التجارب التي أجريت على حيوانات المخبر ( الجرذان ) بيّنت بأن غاز النيتروز له تأثيرات سامّة على الجنين Fetotoxic إلا أنه لم يثبت حدوث مثل هذه التأثيرات عن الإنسان و ذلك لدى استخدام غاز النيتروز لتخدير الأم الحامل .
من جهة أخرى فقد تبيّن نتيجة للدراسات أن تعرض المرأة العاملة في المصانع لمستويات عالية من غاز النيتروز يمكن أن يؤثر سلبياً في قدرتها على الحمل .
6- سلامة الاستعمال :
يجب على العاملين بهذه المادة ارتداء القفازات و الملابس الواقية و الواقيات العينية .
و هذه المادة ذات تأثيرات مخدرة و يجب التعامل معها في أماكن جيدة التهوية ، و يجب أن لا يزيد مستوى تعرض العاملين بهذه المادة و لفترة طويلة عن 180 ملغ/م3.
7-التنافرات :
يعد عموماً متوافق مع جميع المواد المتضمنة في المستحضرات الصيدلانية على الرغم أنه قد يسلك سلوك العامل المؤكسد ضعيف ." 

منقول


اما لماذا يقال عنه مضحك :
فهو غاز صيغته الكيميائية N2O ويعرف بالغاز الضاحك بسبب أنه اذا استنشق بكمية قليلة يشعر بالسعادة ولكنه اذا استنشق كثير فهو مخدر للأعصاب ويستخدمه طبيب الأسنان يحضر بتسخين نيترات الأمونيوم تسخين 287 درجة مئوية

ويعتبر هذا الغاز احد مكونات السجائر, كما انه يعد من غازات الصوبة او الدفيئة, اي تلك الغازات التي تعمل على الاحتباس الحراري. من هنا يجب ان تقلل نسبته في الهواء المحيط بنا.

لكن ما يحدث هو العكس حيث ان اكسيد النيتروز يتكون من تحلل الاسمدة, والتي زادت فزادت معها كميو اكسيد النيتروز في الجو

كما أنه يستخدم في سيارات السباق لزيادة سرعتها بسبب أنه يغطي عند تفككه غاز يتكون ثلثه من الاكسيجين . وهو غاز عديم اللون ،كثافته 1.98 جم / لتر (أثقل من الهواء) وله طعم حلو ورائحة حلوه يذوب في الماء والغول ومحلوله المائي متعادل ، يتحول إلى سائل عند -90 درجة مئوية. أول من حضره العالم بريستلي بتأثير برادة الحديد على أكسيد النيتريك ، ثم جاء العالم دافي ودرسه وعرف تأثيره وخواصه الفسيولوجية.


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (17 مارس 2007)

*معلومــــــــات جميلة 

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــلا

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## thelife.pro (18 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *معلومــــــــات جميلة
> 
> شكرا جزيـــــــــــــلا
> 
> فراشة المنتدى*




شكرا لمرورك فراشة المنتدى


----------



## قلم حر (18 مارس 2007)

موضوع متكامل .
الله يبعد هيك غازات عنا !!!
بس تعليق بسيط ( الغول ) يعني ( الكحول ) لغير الدارسين في سوريا ( ههههههه ) .
أي ما يحمل الزمره الوظيفيه ( Oh ) في المركبات العضويه .
أي على شكل : (r-oh ) .
R :  هو مركب عضوي ( شرط واجب ) .
شكرا للموضوع .
الله يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

واحلى السمردلي 
شكرا على الاضافة الجميلة وانشاء الله يكون الموضوع اعجبك 

اخوك طوني


----------

